# Bentley Continental GT - 2005



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

Bentley Continental GT 2005 with 65,000 kms for a Estado de Concurso, ie, to make everything perfect and recover all aspects of the car (better) to new.
In this type of work time cannot compromise the final result, so it varies a lot and never less than six days are spent ...










The initial washing with decontamination to prepare the painting.


















Mostly incorrect sanding marks and little else was found, and also spray some on the back easily removed.



































Corrected optics


















The new sealer that we use in the healing process in painting










Preparation for treatment of the rims










Treatment of the rims


























Cavas


















Caps rims were cleaned, polished and protected, with the left and right without treatment.










A 5050 cap rim tastes better what we refer to










Screw Caps










All material removed and treated










For those already detailed a Bentley knows the nightmare that is the front grille, this time was removed and spent several hours trying to get the best finish, and the photo shows the start.










4 hours later we got to this, even with treatment at the rear of the grid.










The engine before










and after the


































The interior was in good condition but needed to be careful and the pictures show.


























and then with the skin clean and protected, wood, plastics and rubbers included.


































After the sealant to cure 24 hours was given a coat of Swissvax Concorso to mitigate the cold aspect of the same, carnauba wax gives a warmer look. ~ ~
This after 145 hours of work spread over a week and a half.





























































































































The sun





















































































































Regards


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice indeed. Nice job on the grille, very time consuming to work on! Love these cars :thumb:


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

excellent work, looks stunning, dont think ive ever seen a continental in that colour

top work on that grill to that must of been an absolute pain


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning, again!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice, Rui! What was that wonderful sealant you used !


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Very nice, Rui! What was that wonderful sealant you used !


Wolf Chemicals Nano Sealant :thumb:


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

the pics are not working


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

no pics?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

NO PICS Rui ? I'm sure you did a fantastic job but whats happened to the pics mate ?


----------



## javierpeba (May 2, 2010)

Bandwidth Limit Exceeded

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

javierpeba said:


> Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.


iM Sorry but my 75gb monthly bandwith was exceeded , im asking for my provider to alter that ASAP for more.
Again sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

And one more to the "Portofolio" ! :buffer:

Absolutly stuning Rui! :argie:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

The site it´s online now with more bandwith too , 

I hope you enjoy the work and i have many more to put here.

Regards


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> NO PICS Rui ? I'm sure you did a fantastic job but whats happened to the pics mate ?


Its now online Mario , well DW just blew away my monthly bandwith limit 

I doubled the limit for now , when i post the Gallardo work i think i will be in trouble again


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation, stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

This is awesome! Looks fantastic! :thumb:


----------

